# Refrigerator ice maker



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Is this one of the in freezer ice makers that just dump into a bucket or is it one of those type that dispenses thru the door?


----------



## DYIWBE (Jul 4, 2012)

It's in a bottom freezer that dumps ice into a container.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

There are a lot of posts on this forum concerning WhirlPool icemaker issues

see http://www.diychatroom.com/search.php?searchid=3342793


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

I got no real answer. Just getting this up to top with all other of todays icemaker questions. Link to diagrams etc there apply here. Check to make sure water connection to ice maker is secure and no other leaks. Describe or post pic of that ridge near ice maker.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you need to remove ice maker and thaw out the funnel


----------



## DYIWBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like it thawed out on its own.ice maker seems to be working.I believe the hose was clogged.it may have something to do with people not closing the freezer all the way.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

" thawed out on its own" HAH! By merely posting your question, you caused the vast cosmic, invisible, forces of the entire DIYchatroom to focus on your icemaker.

" people not closing the freezer all the way." Open door could cause a melting at some point that then refroze in wrong place, like that funnel, that blocked flow. Humidity in outside air could freeze and slowly build up.
If, however you are claiming leaving door ajar caused blockage to melt, I remind you of our powers. Don't mess with our mojo buddy. 

Might want to keep an eye on defrost cycle, see that it is keeping build up from forming. If problem recurs try hair dryer in area for kwik fix, then search for cause of blockage or spillage.


----------



## DYIWBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------

